# Rust Terminator (and no Arnold isnt in this one)



## XsjadoTwin11 (Dec 31, 2003)

I came acrosse a little gadget after christmas while i was looking for goodies for the good ole Nissan.. I have a 93, no big body problems but i worry about rust. Being in OHIO and havign the winters that we do (although my car is hibernating until the snow goes away) I want to keep my paint looking fresh and not have to drive around with humilating rust. I found somthing called the "Rust Terminator" it claims to send an electric pulse through the car and deters and retards the formation of oxidation (and yes i rhyme like jesse jackson) For a price of about 200 bucks it didnt seem to bad, and 200 bucks is alot cheaper than having to repaint and fix a bunch of rust down the road, Will post results when its installed. If you need information on the "Rust Terminator" feel free to IM me at : * XsjadoTwin11* on AIM. "Rust Terminator" (so much fun to say)


----------



## Harris (Nov 11, 2002)

I've personally never heard of it. Sounds like crap to me though. I don't see how electrical impulses have anything to do with oxidation of metal in the presence of moisture. 

Retarding and deterring rust formation are two different things, by the way. Find out which one it is. And get some facts from them and post it here. I want to call BS on this particular product's claims, but I'd first like to see what they have to say about it.


PS, damn man, you've been bringing old threads back like no tomorrow! Maybe its because you're new. Chill out buddy.


----------



## cronkbogey (May 25, 2003)

While I don't know about the "rust terminator" specifically, I do know of products like it. The products that I have read about send a current through the car and oxidation occurs on a piece of metal included with the kit. I've read of similar devices that are installed on metal light poles that keep them rust free. You might have noticed a small wire leading from public light posts leading into the ground. According to an old science book of mine, these wires lead to a piece of metal to be oxidized in place of the light post.

In your case, it seems that you take very nice care of your vehicle. With some undercoating, your usual wax job, and storage during the winter months, it doesn't seem to me that you would have to worry much about rust even without the "rust terminator".


----------

